# looking to cook with a KCBS team



## Jhansen (Apr 27, 2012)

I am a KCBS certified judge looking to cook with a team at a KCBS sanctioned event in the Kansas City area in the near future, as required to qualify for Master Judge certification. If anyone would be willing to take me on it would be appreciated.


----------

